# Showing my pug



## kellybaker

Hi all,
Right then i am a bit clueless when it comes to the showing side of things. I dont have a clue on how to get started.
Is there not anywhere that will send you info on dog shows.
I would like to take Orla to some shows and just get the idea of things before trying anything.

I live close to Portsmouth so if there is anyone in this area that would like to become my mentor i would really appreciate it.

Thankyou all for your time x


----------



## pommum

Hiya,
Is Orla KC Registered?
as she needs to be for the show ring.
You may also want to check out this website to find a local ringcraft club to you, here you will learn loads about the dog show world.
Ringcraft Clubs & Societies

for local shows to you you could also check out FOSSE DATA: Providing Computerised Show Services to the World of Dogs this is a popular site for finding open shows you may have to go to these without Orla though as she would have to be either entered in the show or not for competion as you can't just take unentered dogs to them.

Any more infor just ask and I'm sure others will add their thoughts on shows too.

take care

Sarah


----------



## kellybaker

Yes Orla is KC reg


----------



## Tigerkatz

Your mentor really should be the breeder? Is the breeder not able to help you put? Usually when you purchase your puppy the breeder will have selected a "show Quality" puppy they think is the closest to the standard and they are usually the best people to mentor you along when you are new to showing  Years ago my breeder was brilliant and guided me all the way through those complicated days of entries showing etc.


----------



## kellybaker

My breeder lives too far away to have any hands on help. He is great on the phone but that is about it.

Thank you pommum i have looked at the sites you gave and we will be joining the Portsmouth and Southsea ringcraft club, I have just got off the phone to thr chairwomen who has been very helpful and so we will be attending next week so fingers crossed that all goes well.


----------



## justenuf

Good luck with the showing....may see you around the shows.....enjoy !!


----------



## Xiaoli

Did the breeder say whether Orla had show potential when you bought her?


----------



## kellybaker

Orla was sold to me as a show or breeding bitch and this is why she was so expensive but not sure if i will breed from her its just nice knowing that i have that choice.


----------



## justenuf

Would you mind me asking where she came from ?


----------



## kellybaker

Orla's KC name is MAROUSHAH CANDY

sire is : LUVUM KENNEDY MYOJO

dam is : CHARUZIAN EVE SALON

If you do know background on these then i would love to know more, I do know that the sire is a champion but that is about it really.


----------



## justenuf

Have had a look and Charuzian is ......Mrs J Cooksey....who shows boston terriers, greyhounds and whippets........ obviously had pugs at some time, and the dam is her breeding .......... Kennedy is a champion show dog and at City of Birmingham 2006 . he took best of breed and toy group 3. Haven't seen him in a while. He was owned by Wendy Coates (Myojo) but then went on to be owned by Amanda Ellis (Eastonite)


----------



## briarlow

He must be good if Wendy and Eastonites have owned him as they do a lot of showing and winning.


----------



## spitzcav3

Good luck with your Pug. I think Pommum gave you some good sound advice. We took all our puppies to ringcraft before showing them as it's gets then socialised with other dogs and people also being gone over on the table. How old is your Pug? You will have to get her used to being on a table, looking at her teeth and people going over her body feeling for muscle etc... as this is all the things judges will do at dog shows. Try finding out through your local ringcraft where some local dog shows are and maybe you could go along without your dog so you can have a look around and get an idea of what goes on. If you see other's there with Pugs go ask them questions as I'm sure they'll be happy to help. Your breeder should be able to give you lots of advice even if it is over the phone. I know it can be very daunting as I was petrified when I got my first show dog, now I absolutely love it.
Good Luck.


----------



## kellybaker

Hi all,

Thanks for all the replies and the info on Orla's sire.

Well we went to our 1st ringcraft lesson last week and we both really enjoyed it. Orla was as good as gold with people touching her and looking at her teeth our only problem is that at obiediance class's Orla has been taught to sit for a treat and now we have to learn to stand for a treat  but we loved it and will be going back.


----------



## pommum

Glad to hear you enjoyed your local ringcraft classes, they can be a little daunting at first and I'm sure it wont take you long to teach her to stand.

take care and I hope you carry on enjoying the world of dog showing.

Sarah


----------



## gasdog

hi,l have just read your question as regards showing and had the same problem as you.Go to Pugs.nl forums you will find Tussilago pugs she lives just outside Portsmouth.l went there she is a really nice helpful lady and has lovely pugs, she told me to have a go.l have joined a ringcraft in my area which is really good fun and l have entered my first show the 28th feb.hope this is of help let me know how you get on ,l shall be going to the pug open show 1st March,might be to far for you.l live in Stansted,Essex,but travel down to Portsmouth once a month to see my parents.We could always meet up sometime ,regards Ann


----------



## Charuzian

Hi Kelly,
I came across your comments quite by accident. I am Jayne Cooksey who bred your pugs mother. Is there a problem ?


----------



## kellybaker

Charuzian said:


> Hi Kelly,
> I came across your comments quite by accident. I am Jayne Cooksey who bred your pugs mother. Is there a problem ?


Hiya Jayne,

No problems, was just trying to find any background info on Orla's breeding as its nice to know. So anything you can tell me would be fab thank you.


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Hi Kelly

Glad you liked ringcraft  we also attend Portsmouth & Southsea
so you must be local to us as well.

We will be back at classes when the new pups are old enough, so will maybe see you there 
if I can be any added help with tips etc just shout*


----------



## lilyw75

Awww have fun!


_____________________________________


----------



## kellybaker

Thanks guys.

I was going to put Orla into a show at Southampton but due to personal cercumstances(sp) I am not able to do this, So looking for another show to enter her into so if anyone can tell me on what is coming up that would be fab.
#
Thank you again.


----------



## bel

the kennel name of your pug is a good one. amanda from eastonite pugs told me about them. to get show dates look on the pug breed club website. good luck and have fun showing x


----------



## Jess2308

gasdog said:


> hi,l have just read your question as regards showing and had the same problem as you.Go to Pugs.nl forums you will find Tussilago pugs she lives just outside Portsmouth.l went there she is a really nice helpful lady and has lovely pugs, she told me to have a go.l have joined a ringcraft in my area which is really good fun and l have entered my first show the 28th feb.hope this is of help let me know how you get on ,l shall be going to the pug open show 1st March,might be to far for you.l live in Stansted,Essex,but travel down to Portsmouth once a month to see my parents.We could always meet up sometime ,regards Ann


I have been showing pugs a few years now and have yet to see that particular breeder in the ring, i believe she just breeds dogs, she doesnt show. As far as getting advice goes, i'd always recommend speaking to someone who is actively involved in showing. Wendy and Amanda would definately be a good start. Amanda is always happy to give advice and is at most of the shows. I dont think Wendy has been at the shows recently, but dogs she has bred are doing very well and she again im sure would be more than happy to give advice. If you havent already got their contact details just let me know and i will PM them to you.

I dont know your pugs mother, or her lines, but i do know Kennedy. Stunning dog with the most perfect temperment. He was bred by Maxine Chambers and has some fantastic dogs in his pedigree, and has gone on to produce some very nice pups that are winning in the ring now.


----------



## Chloe Thornton

How do u found the pugs breeding without buy from kc plz


----------

